# steel drag blocks



## Guest (Mar 20, 2006)

these are made from cold roll steel 1.5 x 1.5 x 2 inches. accept paypal


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt......buy them......there better than dragging nuttin......comn 25$ shipped, u fuckers need to buy!........always quik shipping with this guy!no worries


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 21 2006, 09:52 AM~5091990
> *ttt......buy them......there better than dragging nuttin......comn 25$ shipped, u fuckers need to buy!........always quik shipping with this guy!no worries
> *


 :thumbsup: I INSTALLED MINE LAST WEEK


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

> *KREWL-TEE-2003 Posted Today, 07:52 AM
> ttt......buy them......there better than dragging nuttin......comn 25$ shipped, u fuckers need to buy!........always quik shipping with this guy!no worries *


 :thumbsup: thanks krewl


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

> *LAZYHYDRAULICS Posted Today, 10:13 AM
> QUOTE(KREWL-TEE-2003 @ Mar 21 2006, 09:52 AM)
> ttt......buy them......there better than dragging nuttin......comn 25$ shipped, u fuckers need to buy!........always quik shipping with this guy!no worries
> 
> ...


 glad you like them


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

bump


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

you ever get a pic of that bar you said you could make to weld up so i could mount the blocks on it?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Mar 21 2006, 03:35 PM~5094118
> *:thumbsup: thanks krewl
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

> *slamed87lincoln Posted Today, 09:26 AM
> you ever get a pic of that bar you said you could make to weld up so i could mount the blocks on it? *


 pm sent


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Mar 20 2006, 03:11 PM~5087948
> * these are made from cold roll steel 1.5 x 1.5 x 2 inches. accept paypal
> *



25 bucks for everything on this pic? Then what your paypal email address


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

> *kraz13 Posted Today, 02:55 PM
> QUOTE(classic kustoms @ Mar 20 2006, 03:11 PM)
> these are made from cold roll steel 1.5 x 1.5 x 2 inches. accept paypal
> 
> ...


 thats it everything just bolt and dragg pm sent


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Money sended! :0


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

thats a damn steel lol..no shit..good deal on these..ttt.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

> *kraz13 Posted Yesterday, 09:27 PM
> Money sended!  *


 thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

> *Maverick7922 Posted Today, 12:40 AM
> thats a damn steel lol..no shit..good deal on these..ttt *


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Mar 23 2006, 06:51 AM~5104485
> *thanks man  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

bump for sparks


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Sir Mikol (Dec 3, 2003)

got titanium?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Recieved mines today, thanks for the superfast shipping!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

> *kraz13 Posted Today, 04:00 PM
> Recieved mines today, thanks for the superfast shipping! *


 :thumbsup: glad you like them


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Mar 28 2006, 06:53 AM~5133679
> *ttt
> *


im gonna scoop a couple sets in just a lil bit......shit been tite the past couple weeks......  ttt for some good shit


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

how meany you got i will get some from you


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

> *gotair19 Posted Today, 08:49 AM
> how meany you got i will get some from you *


 pm sent


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

> *slamed87lincoln Posted Yesterday, 08:47 PM
> ttt ttt *


 thanks bro... i have just sold my 15' set, if you guys will ttt me after you pm me i would really apreciate it i still have several sets left


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 1 2006, 07:17 AM~5160939
> *thanks bro... i have just sold my 15' set, if you guys will ttt me after you pm me i would really apreciate it i still have several sets left
> *


no problem

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

wasup homie i heard that titanium blocks gave out more sparks than steel ones? is it true? can you guys post up couple pics of a car with steel and one with titanium ones.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 1 2006, 06:05 PM~5162678
> *wasup homie i heard that titanium blocks gave out more sparks than steel ones? is it true? can you guys post up couple pics of a car with steel and one with titanium ones.
> *


titanium is bright white sparks.....much brighter than these but honestly at 25$ it really should not matter and these will do the job and last a long ass time with out spending $100+ :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NeverContentCstmz (Dec 23, 2005)

Good ass deal man, Good ass deal. You take some trades for a bunch? I hate hittin my rockers :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lejusti (Apr 3, 2006)

send me your pay pal info.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

sent


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

thanks for the rapid shipment CLASSIC, great product,, super fast delivery!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Apr 8 2006, 09:27 PM~5204048
> *thanks for the rapid shipment CLASSIC, great product,, super fast delivery!
> *


rapido!........


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

These are sounding more and more like a great idea to me.......


If I mount these right next to my titanium blocks, well then they wont wear my good blocks as fast and I will still get nice white sparks


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

> daoriginator64 Posted Yesterday, 06:27 PM
> thanks for the rapid shipment CLASSIC, great product,, super fast delivery! [/QUOALOW1 Posted Yesterday, 10:29 PM
> TE] anytime bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Mar 22 2006, 09:27 PM~5102908
> *Money sended! :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

25.00? twenty five dollars? ill scoop those pm me with ya paypal! woot woot


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey classic, you still got these mayne? PM me....


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

pm's sent..... thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT TTT TTT TTT TTT


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks dreday :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

> *slamed87lincoln Posted Today, 03:46 PM
> ttt *


 lol damn bro i was working late on the pc last night and i came to lil before i went to bed and i read some post you made about the tourist in your area or something.... well a dreamed i was a fucking park ranger in branson :roflmao: that was some crazy shit i woke up like wtf :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 14 2006, 09:16 PM~5244118
> *lol damn bro i was working late on the pc last night and i came to lil before i went to bed and i read some post you made about the tourist in your area or something.... well a dreamed i was a fucking park ranger in branson  :roflmao: that was some crazy shit i woke up like wtf  :roflmao:
> *


WOW .....WHAT YA SMOKIN BROTHER?......LOL....I HAVE SOME CRAZY DREAMS JUST NEVER BOUT LAYITLOW MEMBERS.....WELL ONCE WE HAD A TITE LIL PICNIC AND I WAS CHILLIN WIT YALL!...... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

> *KREWL-TEE-2003 Posted Today, 09:48 AM
> QUOTE(classic kustoms @ Apr 14 2006, 09:16 PM)
> lol damn bro i was working late on the pc last night and i came to lil before i went to bed and i read some post you made about the tourist in your area or something.... well a dreamed i was a fucking park ranger in branson  that was some crazy shit i woke up like wtf
> 
> ...


lol :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

next 5 sets sold GETS A FREE PAIR (thats 4 dragg blocks and hardware shipped to your door for $25) :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2006)

> *classic kustoms Posted Yesterday, 02:50 PM
> next 5 sets sold GETS A FREE PAIR (thats 4 dragg blocks and hardware shipped to your door for $25)  *


 4 sets left for the get one free deal


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 14 2006, 07:16 PM~5244118
> *lol damn bro i was working late on the pc last night and i came to lil before i went to bed and i read some post you made about the tourist in your area or something.... well a dreamed i was a fucking park ranger in branson  :roflmao: that was some crazy shit i woke up like wtf  :roflmao:
> *


WTF 
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:
:roflmao:

hahahaa


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 18 2006, 04:37 PM~5267769
> *4 sets left  for the get one free deal
> *


dam i wish i had 25 bucks to get me a set


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i got mines today! thanks a bunch for the fast service!!!!


----------



## REACH_19 (Aug 24, 2005)

Let me get your info


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

> *REACH_19 Posted Yesterday, 09:17 PM
> Let me get your info *


 [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2006)

> *pimpoldscutlass81 Posted Yesterday, 09:06 PM
> i got mines today! thanks a bunch for the fast service!!!! *


 no problem bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

how meany more you got?


----------



## dutchie lincoln (May 26, 2005)

in-action pic?
install pic?

where do u attach them?

what if u attach them, get dropped, and hook up to something in the road?
never seen installed before.  

like it though...

would stainless steel work also? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

> *gotair19 Posted Today, 09:52 AM
> how meany more you got? *


 three sets left for the buy one get one free deal :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

> *dutchie lincoln Posted Today, 11:21 AM
> in-action pic?
> install pic?
> 
> ...


 attachment depends on the car, just mount to were they dragg before the frame or bumper.................if you were to get hooked up on a train track or pothole or something it would probably rip them straight the hell off lol, but if that happends send them back to me pay shipping and a fresh pair will be shipped :thumbsup:....... o and i have no action pictures maybe some guys on here who have bought may get some pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 18 2006, 04:37 PM~5267769
> *4 sets left  for the get one free deal
> *


can i get that deal stil il take it


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

and i got pay pal


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SoLo 6T4 (Jan 28, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

> *dragn 4 fun Posted Today, 02:59 PM
> QUOTE(classic kustoms @ Apr 18 2006, 04:37 PM)
> 4 sets left  for the get one free deal
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

> *SoLo 6T4 Posted Today, 05:34 PM
> PM sent *


 you get a free set also


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

anyone who has bought blocks before the "get one pair free deal" can just pm me and i will ship you a second set for the price of shipping,,,, the deal will also be extended :biggrin:


----------



## hillbillyrider (May 5, 2005)

Back to top for a great deal!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

> *hillbillyrider Posted Yesterday, 07:44 PM
> Back to top for a great deal! *


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

> *classic kustoms Posted Yesterday, 07:11 PM
> anyone who has bought blocks before the "get one pair free deal" can just pm me and i will ship you a second set for the price of shipping,,,, the deal will also be extended  *


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

uffin: cant wait til mine show up ttt uffin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## RAMBRO4 (Oct 10, 2005)

hey how and where do these things bolt down to? pm me back and if its easy i will buy some


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAMBRO4_@Apr 29 2006, 03:46 PM~5340188
> *hey how and where do these things bolt down to? pm me back and if its easy i will buy some
> *


pm sent


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

whut it do!!! 

lets see some action pics from these things, i know sombodys been draggin with em


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 3 2006, 03:52 AM~5361327
> *whut it do!!!
> 
> lets see some action pics from these things, i know sombodys been draggin with em
> *


 yea i have sold several dozen sets, i would think someone would have posted some cool as pictures by now :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)




----------



## lowridermatt (Sep 28, 2005)

tommy empty your in box homie


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 3 2006, 09:53 AM~5362155
> *I ORDER'D SOME BUT I GUESS THEY WERE NEVER SHIPPED OUT :dunno:
> *


when


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 3 2006, 08:53 AM~5362155
> *I ORDER'D SOME BUT I GUESS THEY WERE NEVER SHIPPED OUT :dunno:
> *


 there on the way bro


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun_@May 3 2006, 09:44 AM~5362476
> *when
> *


 yours to nate :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@May 4 2006, 07:14 PM~5371893
> *TTT
> *


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

got them look good playa thanks ttt 4 a great seller


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun_@May 5 2006, 10:10 AM~5375389
> *got them look good playa thanks ttt 4 a great seller
> *


 :dunno: see, you got all out of shape thinking you were not going to get them :biggrin: i do good buisness bro. i know how it feels to get ripped off IT SUCKS


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

i wasnt worried i was just wondering so i knew when i get to start dragn thanks man u do good bizz


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

and i proly need more but i didnt get ne nuts and bolts :0


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun_@May 5 2006, 07:16 PM~5378051
> *and i proly need more but i didnt get ne nuts and bolts :0
> *


lol yea i run out of hardeware, when i started the buy one get one free deal, and i knew you were in a hurry. sorry bout that


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

ttttttt.ttttttttttt,ttttttttt :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Mar 20 2006, 04:11 PM~5087948
> * these are made from cold roll steel 1.5 x 1.5 x 2 inches. accept paypal
> *


BUY ONE PAIR GET ONE PAIR FREE :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

JUST GOT MINES TODAY THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@May 10 2006, 08:52 PM~5406403
> *JUST GOT MINES TODAY THANKS :thumbsup:
> *


  no problem bro


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT
pm me a price on 4 sets shipped...got a lot of mini trucks in my area all draggin pieces of steel lmao...they want some blocks....


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## hot64 (Jan 17, 2006)

hey bro send me the pay pal. [email protected]


----------



## G_body_Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

how long do these last for? I've never seen anyone with these on their car around here, only on t.v.


----------



## classic kustoms (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj_destiny_@May 12 2006, 10:57 PM~5419509
> *how long do these last for? I've never seen anyone with these on their car around here, only on t.v.
> *


depends on how often you drag, they last alot longer than titanium


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 3 2006, 03:52 AM~5361327
> *whut it do!!!
> 
> lets see some action pics from these things, i know sombodys been draggin with em
> *



STILL WAITING........ :angry:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@May 17 2006, 11:30 AM~5445161
> *STILL WAITING........ :angry:
> *


how about you pay shipping i will send you a set and then you can take us some pictures :biggrin: let me know


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

anyone want a free pair (just pay shipping) for a trade on posting some pictures, first person to respond gets them :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

me


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

i got u tommy hit them to my [email protected] then il pay u u know im good 4 it


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

big joker and dragn fun, paypall $11 for shipping, dont forget the pictures


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

o and thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

did u send then to my email if i didnt get them get them to me and tell me where u want them


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

my bad i didnt read rite here is my lady in her car and rember this her 1st drag ever on her own il get more on cruz nite this weekend


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

and thats just one block not two so u all know


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

car in pic


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

pm me ur pay pal stuff please


----------



## NeverContentCstmz (Dec 23, 2005)

Will you do a group buy? If we buy like 10 blocks or something..... Let me know! Thanks!! How long do they last


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun_@May 19 2006, 09:53 AM~5457461
> *my bad i didnt read rite here is my lady in her car and rember this her 1st drag ever on her own il get more on cruz nite this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro, thats sweet


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NeverContentCstmz_@May 19 2006, 12:51 PM~5458411
> *Will you do a group buy? If we buy like 10 blocks or something..... Let me know! Thanks!! How long do they last
> *


sure i can work something out, i just did a guy 10 sets (20 blocks) for $90+shipping, pm me i will work with you


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hazedfordayz (May 27, 2006)

TTT
should send me some blocks ....ill get some video for ya :biggrin: /
keeping it krewl....sup?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hazedfordayz_@May 30 2006, 02:34 PM~5521141
> *TTT
> should send me some blocks ....ill get some video for ya :biggrin: /
> keeping it krewl....sup?
> *


i got ya krewl, send me that address again  were you been


----------



## hazedfordayz (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 31 2006, 03:04 AM~5524778
> *i got ya krewl, send me that address again   were you been
> *


soon to come.......good scrape video!............SEE WHAT THESE CAN REALLY DO!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

I WAS SPARKING UP THE GROUND ON SUNDAY & GOT PULLED OVER!! THANKS CLASSIC!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@May 31 2006, 07:36 PM~5529371
> *I WAS SPARKING UP THE GROUND ON SUNDAY & GOT PULLED OVER!!  THANKS CLASSIC!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: glad i could help


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 1 2006, 03:11 AM~5531383
> *:biggrin: glad i could help
> *


ttt......for a cool ass...n----a!


----------



## teeoffthehook (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt..cuz shit gets buried


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

two pair $25 free shipping.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

damn i just learned how to post a picture with out the browse button


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE BLOCKS?????? IF YOU DO, SEND ME YOUR INFO.
THANKS HOMIE


----------



## teeoffthehook (Jun 5, 2006)

just got the blocks as promised, they look good / ill get them mounted up today and hopefully get some video up tonite!.................thanx tommy!/


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

cool thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

cool thanks


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

how meany more you got?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2006)

plenty left, usually same day shipping :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## teeoffthehook (Jun 5, 2006)

i gotta adjust the blocks down a bit to get the good sparks going.....i will some fresh video when i do  
tee srapin' steel...hope this linc works...............


----------



## teeoffthehook (Jun 5, 2006)

when i first put them on i got around 15-20ft sparks....but the way i mounted them the mounts bent and they wernt scraping as hard


----------



## teeoffthehook (Jun 5, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHEDVP_@Jun 9 2006, 09:57 PM~5583346
> * DO YOU HAVE ANY MORE BLOCKS?????? IF YOU DO, SEND ME YOUR INFO.
> THANKS HOMIE
> *


ME TO.... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

i have many more sets left, paypal $25 to [email protected] i will send two sets,


----------



## superfro (Apr 14, 2003)

money sent.

I needed some new blocks too, I tell ya what I ate through a set of titaniums pretty quick.... they are nice, bright white sparks but ... for the price they get eaten up pretty fast.



> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 24 2006, 12:52 PM~5661539
> *i have many more sets left,  paypal $25 to [email protected] i will send two sets,
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superfro_@Jun 24 2006, 11:07 AM~5661592
> *money sent.
> 
> I needed some new blocks too, I tell ya what I ate through a set of titaniums pretty quick.... they are nice, bright white sparks but ... for the price they get eaten up pretty fast.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## gotair19 (Jul 30, 2005)

i want to get a set what do i do?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gotair19_@Jun 24 2006, 05:56 PM~5663201
> *i want to get a set what do i do?
> *


pm sent


----------



## 1-SlammedSilverado (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow! These still available????????????????


----------



## teeoffthehook (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 24 2006, 10:52 AM~5661539
> *i have many more sets left,  paypal $25 to [email protected] i will send two sets,
> *


read me! :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Pm me $ with shipping to NC 27591..


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Got ya. now send them so I can drag azz.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## teeoffthehook (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 27 2006, 12:53 PM~5677320
> *Got ya. now send them so I can drag azz.. :biggrin:
> *


draggin on factory wheels...... :0 nice


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

:0


----------



## creepy-tee (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teeoffthehook_@Jun 27 2006, 07:36 PM~5679595
> *draggin on factory wheels...... :0 nice
> *


dont worry your not alone


----------



## creepy-tee (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teeoffthehook_@Jun 27 2006, 07:36 PM~5679595
> *draggin on factory wheels...... :0 nice
> *


dont worry your not alone


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## superfro (Apr 14, 2003)

Got mine monday. Bump for some good blocks


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superfro_@Jul 6 2006, 10:35 AM~5725045
> *Got mine monday.  Bump for some good blocks
> *


thanks bro


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah and i got mine yesterday!! no problems with shipping to germany too!! great seller 100% posotive feedback  everytime again!!

and i will post pics asap :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jul 6 2006, 03:15 PM~5726774
> *yeah and i got mine yesterday!! no problems with shipping to germany too!! great seller 100% posotive feedback   everytime again!!
> 
> and i will post pics asap :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 81Cady (Jun 17, 2006)

still got them blocks????


----------



## 81Cady (Jun 17, 2006)

PM me with some info cuz I dont have paypal


----------



## creepy-tee (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81Cady_@Jul 7 2006, 12:28 PM~5732322
> *PM me with some info cuz I dont have paypal
> *


well get it then! :uh:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

thanks, just recieved blocks, looks great !


----------



## creepy-tee (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hangingloose_4u_@Jul 8 2006, 12:43 PM~5737094
> *thanks, just recieved blocks, looks great !
> *


they scrape good too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

thanks guys, :biggrin:


----------



## dragn 4 fun (Jul 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 8 2006, 04:39 PM~5737901
> *thanks guys,  :biggrin:
> *


gonna need more soon homie only 2 left out of 8 these things are great :biggrin:


----------



## creepy-tee (Jun 28, 2006)

still dragging mine ..........constantly!


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

got mine, ain't put em on yet, but thnx for the fast shippin homie, will put up pics soon....


----------



## creepy-tee (Jun 28, 2006)

ttt shit be gettin buried


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KadillakKing_@Jul 9 2006, 09:08 AM~5740860
> *got mine, ain't put em on yet, but thnx for the fast shippin homie, will put up pics soon....
> *


anytime bro.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

i am only giving you layitlow guys the extra pair. so if your sending a money order just drop a note in it telling me your from layitlow (screenname). that way you are sure to get the extra pair


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ANY FOOTAGE OF THESE IN ACTION GUYS?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teeoffthehook_@Jun 14 2006, 09:31 AM~5605887
> *i gotta adjust the blocks down a bit to get the good sparks going.....i will some fresh video when i do
> tee srapin' steel...hope this linc works...............
> *


here is one my boy krewl post for us


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dragn 4 fun_@May 19 2006, 09:53 AM~5457461
> *my bad i didnt read rite here is my lady in her car and rember this her 1st drag ever on her own il get more on cruz nite this weekend
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 22 2006, 01:46 PM~5822435
> *ttt
> *


----------



## locskitzo (Nov 9, 2003)

steel drag blocks, 2 PAIR FOR $25 FREE SHIPPING & HARDWARE
do you still got this ?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt ....................krewl in the hizzzzouse


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locskitzo_@Jul 27 2006, 10:06 AM~5852025
> *steel drag blocks, 2 PAIR FOR $25 FREE SHIPPING & HARDWARE
> do you still got this ?
> *


yep still have plenty of blocks, but out of hardware










pm me , i sometimes forget to check this topic


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jul 28 2006, 05:38 PM~5861267
> *ttt  ....................krewl in the hizzzzouse
> *


sup bro, i thought that was you


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:wave: Yo I don't have paypal,do you take moneny oreders,if so,let me know. I would like to get set ASAP,Thanks!!
Toby D.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Aug 8 2006, 08:50 PM~5929344
> *:wave: Yo I don't have paypal,do you take moneny oreders,if so,let me know. I would like to get set ASAP,Thanks!!
> Toby D.
> *


pm sent


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Aug 9 2006, 05:11 AM~5931476
> *pm sent
> anyone else needs the info its -----    Tommy 147 hollow timbers dr gray Tn 37615
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lock down (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for hooking me up with your drag blocks............BTW...........just because this guy missed my money order coming to his house,he sent me an EXTRA SET!!
Now that's cool........  Thanks........highly recommended..


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lock down_@Aug 28 2006, 08:38 PM~6062731
> *Thanks for hooking me up with your drag blocks............BTW...........just because this guy missed my money order coming to his house,he sent me an EXTRA SET!!
> Now that's cool........  Thanks........highly recommended..
> *


thanks man.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lock down_@Aug 28 2006, 09:38 PM~6062731
> *Thanks for hooking me up with your drag blocks............BTW...........just because this guy missed my money order coming to his house,he sent me an EXTRA SET!!
> Now that's cool........  Thanks........highly recommended..
> *


HAHA HE HOOKED ME UP NICE REAL NICE TOO!....SHIT TWICE........THANX TOMMY!  ......I THINK IM GONNA GET YOU SOME BETTER VIDEO SOON.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Aug 31 2006, 07:19 AM~6078472
> *HAHA HE HOOKED ME UP NICE REAL  NICE TOO!....SHIT TWICE........THANX TOMMY!  ......I THINK  IM GONNA GET  YOU SOME  BETTER VIDEO SOON.........
> *


  Anytime bro.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Lowaird64 (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Mar 20 2006, 04:11 PM~5087948
> * these are made from cold roll steel 1.5 x 1.5 x 2 inches. accept paypal
> *


whatsup man? do ya have any pics of these installed on a 64 imp i was jus tryin to get a idea on where to mount these. thanx bro


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lowaird64_@Sep 4 2006, 10:07 AM~6100135
> *whatsup man? do ya have any pics of these installed on a 64 imp i was jus tryin to get a idea on where to mount these. thanx bro
> *


mount on the front cross member...or frame rails .....or mount to the rear bumper rails.....it all depends on how low you roll!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

:0


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

You still got some ?

Pm me if its ok to send you the $25.00


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Sep 23 2006, 08:43 PM~6232691
> *You still got some ?
> 
> Pm me if its ok to send you the $25.00
> *


thanks bro, blocks will be on there way


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Sep 23 2006, 07:43 PM~6232691
> *You still got some ?
> 
> Pm me if its ok to send you the $25.00
> *


*X2*


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Sep 23 2006, 10:43 PM~6232691
> *You still got some ?
> 
> Pm me if its ok to send you the $25.00
> *


X3


----------



## chopperdogg69 (Jan 9, 2007)

x4


----------



## xLoFnKtax (May 14, 2008)

Still have these available? I joined this forum because I found this on a google search. haha only because of this thead.... If you still have some, I wanna get 4 sets, I got $50..


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xLoFnKtax_@May 14 2008, 03:21 PM~10654737
> *Still have these available? I joined this forum because I found this on a google search. haha only because of this thead.... If you still have some, I wanna get 4 sets, I got $50..
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

lol i have forgotten about this topic. i will make up a bunch of these in the next week or so. i had stopped making these a few months back but i still have about 15 feet of that coldroll left. 



i will lower the price for the guys who have had to wait.


----------



## BigTime77 (May 5, 2006)

I'll take a set when they're done


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

x5 yo ever get those made ???


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

i bought 2 sets from him like 2 years ago and i put a pair on my 64.....they light up the street like christmas eve


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY+Mar 21 2006, 12:13 PM~5092626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that was around 2 years ago!! :0 i still have a pair im putting on my cadillac


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@May 28 2008, 04:54 PM~10755839
> *lol i have forgotten about this topic.    i will make up a bunch of these in the next week or so. i had stopped making these a few months back but i still have about 15 feet of that coldroll left.
> i will lower the price for the guys who have had to wait.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

I GOT SOME TOO AND THEY WORKED WELL.I STILL GOT A HALF OF A PAIR (NOT 1 BLOCK,BUT 2 HALF BLOCKS) :biggrin:


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

are these still being sold???


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes just text or call me. 4237826322.


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Are they still 25 a pair


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

If so ill take some


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 86greengo (Jan 20, 2016)

Ill take some too


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep (Jun 24, 2007)

I would like some text me for more information 9159266071 
El Paso tx


----------

